
New York warm winter weather sets record - hellofunk
http://www.rappler.com/science-nature/environment/115907-new-york-warm-winter-record
======
DrScump
Um... I guess nobody at Rappler can read a calendar. Winter doesn't even
_begin_ for another week.

